# BMX Hose



## Conner (9. Mai 2007)

Hi Leutz,
suche beste, auf dem Markt erhältliche Hose für BMX Race.


----------



## XenoX (9. Mai 2007)

google.de!

Am ende fragt einer noch nen BMX Schlafanzug! Mein Gott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bampedi (9. Mai 2007)

> Am ende fragt einer noch nen BMX Schlafanzug! Mein Gott!



oh stimmt, das kann ja echt nich sein. das is ja wie die frage danach was das beste billigrad is...wie kann er dich nur mit dieser frage belästigen großer meister...


atze, geh ma zum moto x laden oder so und zieh dir eine von fox oder thor oder wie sie nich alle heissen.


----------



## XenoX (9. Mai 2007)

kein kommentar!


----------



## dubbel (9. Mai 2007)

die hier.


----------



## Conner (9. Mai 2007)

Räusper......
Ich weiss, dass Äusserungen wie "beste" etc hier nicht gerade auf große Beliebheit stoßen.

Ist es nicht eigenartig, dass man kaum Informationen zum Thema BMX Race, besonders zu deren Bekleidung findet, obwohl diese Sportart ab nächstem Jahr olympisch ist?!

Ich bin selbst (als ich noch jung war) BMX gefahren - nicht Race, aber Street. 
Doch bei einer heutigen Körpergröße von 2m ist es für mich nicht gerade der vorteilhafteste Sport, bin deshalb zu DH umgestiegen. 

Da ich eine BMX-Race entwicklen muss, wollte ich einfach nur mal erfahren, welche Hose IHR für die beste haltet, damit ich etwas habe, woran ich mich orientieren kann.

Die klassische Hose von Fox (180°) kann ja wohl kaum das Optimum darstellen. Hatte mir diese natürlich schon mal angeschaut, doch vom Schnitt und der Verarbeitung her ist das nicht der Hit.

Die Sachen von Thor sind für MotoX geeignet, doch für BMX sind sie nicht gerade praktisch.

Also, ich denke  nicht, dass es eine große Schwierigkeit darstellen sollte, einfach mal ein paar Modelle nennen zu können, ohne diese abge****te Noob-********, die hier immer abgezogen wird. 

Vielleicht häte ich die Frage auch einfach anders stellen sollen.


----------



## Conner (9. Mai 2007)

Danke Dubbel, auf Dich kann man sich verlassen.


----------



## RISE (9. Mai 2007)

Für Race: Fox oder ähnliches, was an den Motocross Bereich angelehnt ist.
Für Street: hautenge Jeans, alles andere ist Verrat an der Sache.
Für Flatland: Ballonhosen oder Baggies, die so weit sind, dass sie als Rock gelten könnte. Aus Gruppenzwang.

Nee, mal ernsthaft, mir ist keine BMX race spezifische Firma bekannt, die Kleidung herstellt. Da würde ich auf Bewährtes aus dem MX/MTB Bereich zurückgreifen. Bin da nicht auf dem neuesten Stand, aber die alte 360 Serie von Fox war aus recht robuster Baumwolle.


----------



## Conner (9. Mai 2007)

vielen dank.

Schon eigenartig, da wird eine Sportart olympisch und es gibt absolut keinen einzigen Bekleidungshersteller, der sich darauf spezialisiert oder es Spezielles im Angebot hat.


----------



## Intenserider (9. Mai 2007)

Schau Dir mal die Bilder von BMX-Rennen an, da wirst Du vorallem Fox, Sinisalo, Troy Lee und Thor sehen, vereinzelt noch ein paar Jeans. Das kommt auch daher, dass die Regeln in diese Richtung gehen, theoretisch sind Jeans schon nicht mehr zugelassen, da die Hosen einen engen Abschluss am Fuss brauchen. Soviel ich aber weiss, sind derzeit Bemühungen am Laufen, kurze Hosen in Verbidung mit Knie/Schienbeinschonern zuzulassen.


----------



## dubbel (10. Mai 2007)

Conner schrieb:


> ...da wird eine Sportart olympisch und es gibt absolut keinen einzigen Bekleidungshersteller, der sich darauf spezialisiert oder es Spezielles im Angebot hat.



und was ist mit den schon mehrfach erwähnten fox, ufo etc.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conner (11. Mai 2007)

@dubbel:
Fox und Ufo haben auch nur MX-Wear im Programm, wie kann das sinnvoll für BMX sein?

MXer müssen doch nicht pedalieren...


----------



## dubbel (11. Mai 2007)

die haben doch ne komplette beik-kollektion, wo auch lange hosen mit dabei sind.


----------



## RISE (11. Mai 2007)

Conner schrieb:


> @dubbel:
> Fox und Ufo haben auch nur MX-Wear im Programm, wie kann das sinnvoll für BMX sein?
> 
> MXer müssen doch nicht pedalieren...



Wie gesagt, die alte Fox 180 und 360 Kollektion war bei Freeridern und Downhill Radlern sehr beliebt. Die Sachen waren auch nich unbeweglich, sondern aus richtig robuster Baumwolle. Mir haben immer alle davon vorgeschwärmt. Ansonsten hat Dubbel recht, aus der aktuellen MTB Kollektion lässt sich sicher was finden.


----------



## dubbel (11. Mai 2007)

also aus baumwolle ist da seit jahren nichts mehr. 

aber seltsam: auf der fox-website gibts gar keine bmx-hosen, zum beiken gibts nur shorts, und alle langen hosen gehören zu MX.  
ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Bampedi (11. Mai 2007)

die gehörten(zumindest so lang wie ich radfahr) schon immer zur MX serie. 

liegt vermutlich auch daran, dass es erst seit 2-3 jahren einen separaten mtb katalog gibt und der mehr auf lifestyle ausgelegt is.


----------



## dubbel (11. Mai 2007)

3essen bzw. maloja gips auch noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (11. Mai 2007)

also ufo hat ne eigene fahradhose und trikot. 

www.ufoplast.de


----------



## Spookeman (11. Mai 2007)

hi
google mal nach BMX-Racepants oder varianten.........


----------



## Bampedi (11. Mai 2007)

oder hol dir die jeans-"sqin" von h&m.

dann gibts props weils nich so overdressed aussieht und die dinger sind unten auch "abgeschlossen"...meine zumindest. offiziell zugelassen werden sie wohl nich sein...


----------



## Conner (14. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank erstmal für Eure ganzen Antworten.
Stellt Euch mal vor, Dirt wird olympisch und jeder muss in einem hautengen Lycraanzug fahren.....

Azonic hat noch eine "spezielle" BMX-Hose im Angebot, allerdings sieht die nicht wirklich fortschrittlich aus.

Ist schon komisch, dass eigentlich niemand von den oben genannten bei der Produktbeschreibung erwähnt, dass diese Hose für BMX geeignet ist...

Werden eigentlich in D-Land noch solche Rennen ausgetragen?


----------



## Bampedi (14. Mai 2007)

> Werden eigentlich in D-Land noch solche Rennen ausgetragen?



könnte man annehmen wenn die sportart sogar olympisch is...

btw würde ich das mit den engen jeans lassen weil denim laut uci nich wirklich erlaubt is.

aber ich denk wer danach fragt ob in deutschland rennen gefahren werden interessiert sich nich so fürs uci regelwerk


----------



## Deleted 52817 (14. Mai 2007)

ooooh ooh, is traurig für "uns", die raceszene, wenn schon gefragt wird ob so rennen denn noch ausgetragen werden... jaaaaaa, werden sie!!! zum glück... ich würde mal sagen bmxdeutschland hatte ne schwere zeit hinter sich, das niveau is ziemlich ziemlich niedrig, aber es kommt nun wieder... immer top infos gibts auf www.bmx-bundesliga.de, www.bmx-racing.de, www.bmx-race.de
für alle die da mal mehr infos wollen...
Speziell zu Hosen...: auf den rennen werden eben wie schon gesagt meißtens 
Troy Lee, Thor, No Fear, Ufo, Sinisalo,... getragen, die haben alle auch mehr oder weniger spezielle BMXhosen...


----------



## Bampedi (14. Mai 2007)

race reizt mich übertrieben lange, jedoch fehlts hier einfach an möglichkeiten.

vereine sind sehr weit gestreut und strecken sowieso. 

vllt rappel ich mich mal auf und schau mir das in wittenau mal an bei gelegenheit

kleiner sinnloser post meinerseits, aber es fehlt zudem oft auch an gesprächspartnern deswegen nutz ich das mal hier


----------



## Deleted 52817 (14. Mai 2007)

hey in berlin gibts doch noch ne alt bmxbande und die bauen grad die alte ghettobahn wieder neu un toll, stehn wohl nun schon wieder 2 geraden... bin mir jetz nich sicher aber ich glaub das is im märkischen viertel... hmm, ja, stimmt, heißt ja auch TSV wittennau, fällt mir grad ein...   ja schau dir das ma an dort, wird bestimmt was..


----------



## Bampedi (14. Mai 2007)

> im märkischen viertel



yeah das is genau meine gegend. naja nich wirklich...

aber ich werd da wirklich mal vorbeischauen denk ich, mal sehen wies so is


----------



## -RMX- (28. Mai 2007)

also die mit abstand beste radlerhose auf dem deutschen markt is die hier:

http://www.stv-shops.de/imgserv/vic/gr/c13.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

